# Questions for those with female budgies



## karenblodgett3261

I don't want LoVey to produce or lay eggs! I don't want to her system to be depleted of nutrients as eggs are produced in her body. And the thought of her becoming egg bound is terrifying! For those of you with females, do you maintain no more than 8 hrs of light all the time? Do you rearrange the cage frequently? I've read that a hen can go into condition shortly after the first molt. Do your hens go into condition at predictable intervals? I read in one of the articles or stickies that hens that have a strong bond with their people are more likely to lay. LoVey is extremely bonded with me. I'd so appreciate any thought based on experience with your females. She's a single gal so there won't be any breeding going on. Thank you!


----------



## Cody

No you do not have to limit the daylight all the time. Watch for a change in her cere, a female in a hormonal/breeding phase will usually have a cere that turns a crusty looking brownish color, take a look at this article that will explain more








When We Don't Want Eggs!


When We Don't Want Eggs! When We Don't Want Eggs Sometimes we have over enthusiastic hens that want to have chicks even when the timing is not right or they are not in the best condition or age to raise a clutch of chicks. While the male is very important in the role of raising chicks, most...




www.talkbudgies.com


----------



## karenblodgett3261

Thank you! I did read this article 😊. So would you recommend limiting the hours of daylight as soon as I see the cere starting to look crusty? Would I be correct that budgies who have a close bond with their human companion are more apt to be "in the mood for love," and therefore more apt to produce eggs? I hate to limit our together times. I am though, prepared for her to be a hormonal little _bleep_ which may bring about limitations in our together time. I had mentioned that she tends to gift me with her crinkle paper. It feels to me like a somewhat hormonal/mating/nesting type of behavior? I may be off base here lol. Beside being different genders, ages and personalities, LoVey and Vern are so different in so many ways. In some ways I feel like a newbie budgie mama. I'm sorry if I seem neurotic about her. I'm obsessed with giving my baby the best care possible. I really appreciate your input! Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Cody

Each bird is an individual and you cannot make a generalization for all females. I have 2 females that never show any signs of being hormonal and another that had a cloacal prolapse because she laid eggs all the time so you cannot really know how she will respond to her hormones until it happens. However, you should not pet a bird anywhere on the body except the head, because that could be stimulating to them. You could replace the crinkled paper with something else like these little balls Natural Vine Ball 2 cm 100 Pack


----------



## karenblodgett3261

Cody said:


> Each bird is an individual and you cannot make a generalization for all females. I have 2 females that never show any signs of being hormonal and another that had a cloacal prolapse because she laid eggs all the time so you cannot really know how she will respond to her hormones until it happens. However, you should not pet a bird anywhere on the body except the head, because that could be stimulating to them. You could replace the crinkled paper with something else like these little balls Natural Vine Ball 2 cm 100 Pack


I really appreciate you taking the time to answer the questions of a nervous budgie mom. I'm getting my thought collected and will have more questions to ask when I get home from work 😊!


----------



## StarlingWings

I agree with Cody, there's really no reason to take those measures when you have only female budgies unless they actually show signs of being hormonal. My girl is nine and I've had her since she was a wee little thing and she has never shown any signs of wanting to lay or other broody activity. The most important thing is to always remove or prevent their access to dark and covered spaces (drawers, etc) since sometimes the presence of potential "nests" can trigger their hormones.


----------



## karenblodgett3261

Thank you for easing my mind! I'll watch her carefully for broody behavior. She's such a personable little character, and I'd be devastated if anything happened to her that I could have prevented! I realize I'm allowing my worries to get the best of me. Lovey says thank you too!


----------

